# What is so special about Parrot Anyways?



## 2talll4u (May 25, 2006)

Ok help me out...would you ever pay $75 for something that retails for under $15.  Granted you can no longer find this e/s at MAC

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAC-FULL-SIZ...QQcmdZViewItem

I guess I just dont get all the excitement over this eye shadow.  I think I had the chance to buy it in that palette but I passed. (I read all the rave reviews on MUA and wanted to see if I would like it) I really dont care for pre-made palette's, because usually there is only one or two colors I want. (I bought Sweetie Cake, and I am thinking about returning it) So the MA suggested pairing Lucky Jade with Steamy e/s to get a similar look.


----------



## asteffey (May 25, 2006)

i kind of agree with you. parrot is pretty, but there so many alternatives out there that can give you the same look. 

i think its a collectors thing. i can't justify spending $75 on ONE e/s when i could get many e/s for the same amount.


----------



## ledonatella (May 25, 2006)

I do like Parrot, it is a pretty color, but would I pay more than retail price for it? Hell no. It's not that unique, Cargo's Aegean is so close I can't tell the too apart sometimes, and it has better texture IMO. My Parrot crumbled apart and I hardly use it. Blue Absinthe on my skin looks just like it too, especially if I put a touch of a green like Surreal with it.


----------



## bellaetoile (May 26, 2006)

i LOVE parrot, and would pay over retail for a BNIB backup, but not THAT much. i payed $35 for my BN parrot pan, and $50 for my jewel palette with parrot in it. i use both parrots a LOT, because i love the color, but the BIN on that one is WAY too high...i've tried all the parrot dupes and parrot look alike combos, and none of them have *quite* the same effect, in my opinion...i'm not sure what it is about the color, but i use it almost every other day..


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 26, 2006)

I dunno. I passed on it when it came out b/c I really hardly ever wear blue e/s that bright. I did buy Cargo Aegean but have yet to wear it. I just think that Parrot has been way overhyped the same way Kitschmas Pigment was for awhile. I never see anyone raving for Kitschmas now. I guess b/c it's not *rare and hard to find anymore.* Someday MAC will rerelease Parrot and the hype will be transferred to some other LE product. That's the nature of supply and demand.


----------



## coachkitten (May 26, 2006)

I really like Parrot (the color anyways) but I never wear it.  I don't think that there has ever been a MAC product that is worth paying almost 400% more than retail for.  That is just crazy in my opinion!  With all the collections that MAC put out and all the make-up that IS already out there has got to be a close match somewhere!  For $75 buy some current LE so two years from now you will have the next "big" MAC product!!


----------



## lemurian (May 26, 2006)

Parrot is gorgeous and IS unique, IMO.. it has a depth of color that is really hard to find, especially from MAC.  I had it and sold it long ago because I just didn't wear it too often and I needed the $$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for Kitschmas, I think nobody talks about it much anymore because the reformulated permanant Kitschmas isn't so pretty as the original -- I still have a bit of the original Kitchmas and it's so subtle and sparkley and pretty... 

And, of course, there's nothing wrong with being a collector or having money to burn on whatever you like.  I don't see any reason to be so bitter or judgemental about the Parrot phenomenon.  And it's fun to guess which LE item might be next on the list of soon-to-be-obsessed-over eye products


----------



## asteffey (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
_Parrot is gorgeous and IS unique, IMO.. it has a depth of color that is really hard to find, especially from MAC.  I had it and sold it long ago because I just didn't wear it too often and I needed the $$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Kitschmas, I think nobody talks about it much anymore because the reformulated permanant Kitschmas isn't so pretty as the original -- I still have a bit of the original Kitchmas and it's so subtle and sparkley and pretty... 

And, of course, there's nothing wrong with being a collector or having money to burn on whatever you like.  I don't see any reason to be so bitter or judgemental about the Parrot phenomenon.  And it's fun to guess which LE item might be next on the list of soon-to-be-obsessed-over eye products _

 
i dont think anyone is bitter here...


----------



## Spenser (May 26, 2006)

I have Parrot and admit that I paid well over $65 for a single pot and I forget how much I spent to get a Liza Eyes PM quad for a backup.

I think it is an extraordinary color.  I  don't use it everyday, but I do look at it everyday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a color that reaches out and grabs me, and looks damn fine on my eyes if I do say so myself.

Frankly, I would spend that much or more for Parrot if they rereleased it and it was common as Black Tied.  I just happen to love the color,  and if the demand for it makes for good selling prices on eBay, well, more power to those that sell it.


----------



## bebs (May 26, 2006)

I played with both parrot and the new blue from lure (waternymph) I dont know if it was just me or the lighting but to me they looked really close... maybe a little bit more blue but still really nice. =) I'm gonna be buying that and a back up tomorrow if they still have any at the pro store


----------



## ledonatella (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_i dont think anyone is bitter here..._

 
ITA, no one is bitter. If you love it so much and wear it all the time more power to ya. There are colors I would pay over retail for and I do find unique enough for me to do that, just not this one. But like I said earlier, it is a pretty color.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 26, 2006)

i cant see the fuss either.... theres so many similar colours...

if it was a regular colour i wonder if it would be loved as much.

also judy blue...(is that right?) i cant see the attraction in that.


----------



## Glitziegal (May 26, 2006)

I love Parrot.  I have a pan, and the Liza PM Quad.  I got the Quad recently and paid well over the odds for it.....but as I am hitting the pan I wanted a back up.
I think how much you pay for something is relative to how often you use it.
For me it brightens my day, and makes me feel good...to me that is priceless.


----------



## 2talll4u (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input.  I guess I am new to the MAC collecting in a way.  I've never been super hyped about the LE thing, because it seems like MAC always re-releases something similar.  I am also the type of person that only buys a few things, things I really like.  I've already played with makeup enough to have a good sense of what I will like and not like, and personally dont see the point in buying something that I wont use. So yea, if I get home and I dont like something then I have no problems returning.  Yet since I have joined Spektra my collection has grown because I see all your lovely FOTD's and want to try and recreat the look. I will admit that Parrot is a pretty color from what I have seen, and I see it in a lot of FOTD's, and you ladies always look stunning.

On that note I bought my first backup with the Catherine collection.  I loved Sharp beige paired with Sable (lips) When I was trying it on at Nordies I actually had a seperate MA who wasnt helping me, compliment that look....so yea I decided I HAD to have backups of that combo.

And as someone pointed out, if there is a particular color that you love and would justify paying over retail, then I see no problem with that.  I just got a MSF on ebay, because I missed out on that whole thing.  I have been in a dark cave the past year when it came to buying makeup.

Wow that was a long post, sorry ladies.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 26, 2006)

NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## blepharisma (May 26, 2006)

I really like Parrot/Kicky Blue... and I get complimented on it EVERY time I wear it. It almost looks liquid, I think.

That said, I was lucky enough to find someone on here who sold me their Liza PM quad for a very reasonable price. I'm not one to spend more than retail on something... but that's just me. 

I do understand the way collectors feel -- I've collected other things in my time and paid more than retail for them.


----------



## pinkfeet (May 26, 2006)

What is so special about it ? 

Ermm...nothing. I have it, paid retail for it and used it ...once. I like it and all but ....( shrug ) dont get the hype over it.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 26, 2006)

I'm not sure why it is so hyped. I do like it, but I don't think it is exceptional or really unique. I have the regular pan, and the holiday palette and rarely use either one. I'm considering swapping or selling the pan. That being said, there are some items I would consider paying a little over retail for. Value is all relative to the purchaser.


----------



## Juneplum (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_i kind of agree with you. parrot is pretty, but there so many alternatives out there that can give you the same loo_

 
i agree.. it _is_ a very pretty color however u can get lookalikes like cargo aegean or there's an e/s that MUFE makes that's pretty damned close.


----------



## Eilinoir (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i agree.. it is a very pretty color however u can get lookalikes like cargo aegean or there's an e/s that MUFE makes that's pretty damned close._

 
I think some people have massive collectors fever, where unless it says MAC (or some other brand in other cases), it's not worth it for them to get it. Even if they were exactly the same (think $20 big brand shampoo vs. its discount $5 counterpart).
And a lot of 'em will defend it and say there's _nothing_ out there _juuuust_ like it.


----------



## bellaetoile (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Value is all relative to the purchaser._

 
i think this is one of the best statements to describe parrot, or for that matter, any mac item at all..


----------



## pinkfeet (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_Originally Posted by bluegrassbabe
"Value is all relative to the purchaser."i think this is one of the best statements to describe parrot, or for that matter, any mac item at all.._

 

Or anything really ...coming from someone who who once spend a grand a doll. A DOLL. God, what WAS I thinking?!?! But at that time i thought it was worth it .....so to some, Parrot is worth it. I dont think so but its their money.


----------



## mac_goddess (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_....so to some, Parrot is worth it. I dont think so but its their money._

 
they can feel free to buy me one then!  lol


----------



## jinsy (May 30, 2006)

i hear Shu has a lookalike but i think its also be d/c.... ME638, iirc.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 30, 2006)

now mac are having sOooO many collections, and practically everything is ltd edition...i dont think we'll have many more colours like parrot...(i mean the hype over it, not the shade)

i do love new stuff all the time BUT it kinda makes it less special x


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 30, 2006)

Yeah,.. I got Parrot kinda accidentally,... Travis who got me hooked on MAC says "Here buy this,.. you will love the blue color in this palette." And so I did,.. I do love Parrot and think it is great,.. I have seen colors that were close,.. but I think on some level nearly everything is recreate-able if you really work at it. But,...to have the original,.....sometimes it is just a must. And yes,.. I find MAC is very much a "collectible" item. I wear it all,.. but do I need it all, no,.. I would term myself a MAC Collector,.. because what I have goes beyond necessity. Only very few items I have I kicked myself over not getting backups,...the biggest being Flash of Flesh,.. almost through number 2,... aggghhhhh


----------



## Colorqueen (May 31, 2006)

I am not only a makeup artist, but an artist that works with countless versions of what other people term the *SAME* color.  Every single time with a few exceptions, colors are slightly different.

I have said that Sweetscents Royal Peacock is the same color except in pigment form which makes it more brilliant.

That is true, but then that is not the same color, REALLY ,is it?

Parrot is different in that it has a matte turquoise blue base and a semi brilliant shimmer of lime green in it.  Most other dupes are either too matte, too translucent, or too shiny to be exact matches.

What is nice about PArrot is that it is buildable for high intensity.  That matte factor is what gives it the mystery.  I am not sure they will ever be able to release it again with that same quality.  Not one of the eyeshadows I have tried from MAC have the same consistency anymore.  

Parrot is one of the few MAC shadows that I can use at all- the others either disappear in a half an hour, or burn me so badly I can not wear them.  

Aquadisiac and PArrot are the only two that last a long time on me and do not burn me if I use a good solid base first.  

I also use Sea Me Shadestick under it which is what gives it the final oomph. If I did not have that as a base, I probably would not like it half as much.

Now I am a VERY sensitive person when it comes to color and texture.  When I look at something, I really study it.  I am very particular about colors and the way they look.  Many people are not that way.

I have only captured an EXACT duplicate of Parrot with one combination.  I am not saying that it is just like it- I mean EXACT.

I am not sure if it will last on the eye like Parrot will but it is the perfect balance between matte and shimmer JUST LIKE PARROT.

It is probably not possible to get anymore, but Revlon Wet/Dry Shadow came in a duo called Aqua Blast.  If you use the dark one of that duo first, and then put
Dazzle Dust by Barry M. (I believe it is from the UK only) over it, you get IDENTICAL to parrot

I have seen all of the other dupes and they are just not identical.  For most people that would be fine.  But if you are trying to get that exact PARROT color, this is the ONLY combination that I have found that will completely look like it.

Again, I have not worn it on my eyes yet for durability, but when I do, I will post about it.

I looked for many years for the perfect turquoise eyeshadow/pigment.  Parrot is very unique with that matte base, and that is why I like it.  I also use other turquoises as I have several I collected over the years looking for that perfect one.

Because of that, I bought a few PArrots when they came out.  I love that color and did not want to miss having it ever again.


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 
_Parrot has been way overhyped the same way Kitschmas Pigment was for awhile. I never see anyone raving for Kitschmas now. I guess b/c it's not *rare and hard to find anymore.* Someday MAC will rerelease Parrot and the hype will be transferred to some other LE product. That's the nature of supply and demand._

 
BINGO!


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_I am not only a makeup artist, but an artist that works with countless versions of what other people term the *SAME* color.  Every single time with a few exceptions, colors are slightly different.

I have said that Sweetscents Royal Peacock is the same color except in pigment form which makes it more brilliant.

That is true, but then that is not the same color, REALLY ,is it?

Parrot is different in that it has a matte turquoise blue base and a semi brilliant shimmer of lime green in it.  Most other dupes are either too matte, too translucent, or too shiny to be exact matches.

What is nice about PArrot is that it is buildable for high intensity.  That matte factor is what gives it the mystery.  I am not sure they will ever be able to release it again with that same quality.  Not one of the eyeshadows I have tried from MAC have the same consistency anymore.  

Parrot is one of the few MAC shadows that I can use at all- the others either disappear in a half an hour, or burn me so badly I can not wear them.  

Aquadisiac and PArrot are the only two that last a long time on me and do not burn me if I use a good solid base first.  

I also use Sea Me Shadestick under it which is what gives it the final oomph. If I did not have that as a base, I probably would not like it half as much.

Now I am a VERY sensitive person when it comes to color and texture.  When I look at something, I really study it.  I am very particular about colors and the way they look.  Many people are not that way.

I have only captured an EXACT duplicate of Parrot with one combination.  I am not saying that it is just like it- I mean EXACT.

I am not sure if it will last on the eye like Parrot will but it is the perfect balance between matte and shimmer JUST LIKE PARROT.

It is probably not possible to get anymore, but Revlon Wet/Dry Shadow came in a duo called Aqua Blast.  If you use the dark one of that duo first, and then put
Dazzle Dust by Barry M. (I believe it is from the UK only) over it, you get IDENTICAL to parrot

I have seen all of the other dupes and they are just not identical.  For most people that would be fine.  But if you are trying to get that exact PARROT color, this is the ONLY combination that I have found that will completely look like it.

Again, I have not worn it on my eyes yet for durability, but when I do, I will post about it.

I looked for many years for the perfect turquoise eyeshadow/pigment.  Parrot is very unique with that matte base, and that is why I like it.  I also use other turquoises as I have several I collected over the years looking for that perfect one.

Because of that, I bought a few PArrots when they came out.  I love that color and did not want to miss having it ever again._

 
Geez colorqueen, you are making me feel like i NEED it now! LOL!


----------



## Colorqueen (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_Geez colorqueen, you are making me feel like i NEED it now! LOL!_

 
HaHAHA  Sorry. I just get really into color, paint, texture etc.  I bet you did not know that did you?  I hide it REALLY well.

HAHAHHAa

Must be the artist in me.

I actually study colors for a long time before I put them in a painting.  I just can not stand to have something look *off* in color.


----------



## Jacq-i (May 9, 2007)

I have Parrot, as Kicky Blue, in the Liza PM quad.

I think it is beautiful!! To me, it looks like Waternymph's blue-er older sister. They are probably my two favorite eye shadows ever.

I was pretty lucky though, I bought the whole quad BNIB on eBay for $50!! With shipping, it was $56.50. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, it's over retail price for a quad, but think of it this way. A normal LE eyeshadow pot costs $14. $14x4=$56 + $4.48 (tax) = $60.48 So... I saved $4! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes... I had to rationalize $56 for eyeshadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In any case, I'd do it again, but not $50 for it individually, just the same price for the quad.


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2007)

I bought Parrot when it came out with Salsabelle and paid regular price for it.  Althought I love parrot (it really is a gorgeous color) I would NOT pay $75 for it.  There are just so many dupes like L'Oreal Hip showy (I think that is what it is called) and a CARGO one.  

Why wouldn't you just spend your $75 on the next big eye shadow? Then you can get that one and a few more as well.  Plus MAC eye shadows don't last forever and parrot has been around for quite some time now.


----------



## Turbokittykat (May 11, 2007)

I love Parrot, (although I sold my b/u recently as I needed the money), but I have one or two loose e/s that are a very similar colour and I think are actually prettier.

Tony & Tina Dolphin Star loose e/s is my favourite Parrot-alike. Of course, that's also unavailable now. It's much nicer than Parrot though IMO.


----------



## jenii (May 11, 2007)

Oh, it's a fantastic color. One of my favorite e/s that I own.

But, I got it when it came out, so I paid retail. I don't think I'd pay much more tha retail for it. $20 at the most, to be honest.


----------



## allan_willb (May 13, 2007)

my friend who us to work for mac had the liza quad and she didnt even know how much it was worth now days and she gave it to me for FREE! I was stoked!


----------



## coachkitten (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_my friend who us to work for mac had the liza quad and she didnt even know how much it was worth now days and she gave it to me for FREE! I was stoked!_

 
Lucky!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 

 
_I dunno. I passed on it when it came out b/c I really hardly ever wear blue e/s that bright. I did buy Cargo Aegean but have yet to wear it. I just think that Parrot has been way overhyped the same way Kitschmas Pigment was for awhile. I never see anyone raving for Kitschmas now. I guess b/c it's not *rare and hard to find anymore.* Someday MAC will rerelease Parrot and the hype will be transferred to some other LE product. That's the nature of supply and demand._

 
Exactly.  I mean the color isn't that unique and I feel that people are just trying to justify spending that kind of money on one shadow.  But to each her own.


----------



## rose4421 (May 17, 2007)

I just got it. I didn't spend as much as some people have mentioned. Today's the first time I'm wearing it and I LOVE it. I feel really pretty and special today.


----------

